# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Seroxat afkicken

## anonymous

Ik heb enkele maanden seroxat genomen en ik ben er nu al een tijdje vanaf. Het enige probleem is dat ik me slecht voel, misselijk, prikkelbaar, zombie achtig, slapeloosheid, transpiratie, paniekaanvallen...  :Mad: Wil nooit geen seroxat meer nemen! Maar hoe lang duren deze ontwenningsverschijnselen nog?? Wie heeft ervaring in het volhouden??

----------


## Nora

Hallo,

Ik heb er eigenlijk geen ervaringen mee. Maar ik vroeg me af hoe het nu met je gaat. Ben je afgekickt en heb je geen afkickverschijnselen meer? Of heb je ze nog wel?

Groetjes,

Nora

----------


## anonymous

hey,

met mij gaat het ietsje beter, heb wel nog serieuze last van slapeloosheid, vooral het doorslapen heb ik problemen mee. Ik probeer zo weinig mogelijk slaappillen te nemen, maar dan ben ik natuurlijk een zombie!

Groetjes

----------


## richarddutz

Na 4,5 jaar slikkken ben ik nu een maand van de seroxat af, maar voel me niet goed. Ik ben gevoelloos, soms ineens heel emotioneel, soms heeeel boos, en verder ontbreekt het me vooral aan levenslust. Ik heb nergens zin in, alles is teveel...Weet niet meer wat te doen, maar wil voor geen goud meer aan de medicijnen. hoe kan ik mij beter voelen?

----------


## Agnes574

:EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  
Hopelijk beseft iedereen héél goed dat je zulke middelen héél langzaam moet afbouwen!!!

Zomaar ineens stoppen geeft veel klachten en is zelfs gevaarlijk!!
Afbouwen betekent:ten eerste minimaal 6maanden gebruiken(anders heeft het innemen geen echt effect gehad en komen je klachten waarvoor je 't nam bijna zeker terug!!)

Als je dan besluit te willen stoppen(liefst altijd in overleg met je arts;die kan je de juiste afbouw-methode adviseren!!)moet je rekenen dat als je dagelijks 1 tablet nam,je een maand of 4/6 om de dag nog 1 moet nemen,dan nog een paar maanden om de dag een halve(eventueel met kwartjes werken),daarna nog paar maanden een halve om de paar dagen totdat je lichaam zonder de werkzame stof kan....afbouwen duurt toch normaal gezien een half jaar tot (in de meeste gevallen)een jaar!!!

Wees aub niet te laks met zulke medicatie!!!
En stop,of bouw niet af op eigen houtje!!!
Dat is echt héél slecht en zelfs gevaarlijk!!!

Denk aan je lichaam en aan de processen die zich daar allemaal in afspelen;je lichaam en zijn werking en functies zijn een complexe materie....
Wees zuinig op jezelf...je hebt maar 1 JIJ!!!

grtjs Agnes

----------


## Moos68

Hallo,

Ik slik nu ongeveer 6 jaar seroxat en heb er veel baat bij. Ben nooit depressief geweest, wel veel wisselende stemmingen boos - blij, dat is allemaal overgegaan met seroxat. Nu voel ik ,me allang goed en stabiel en wil eigenlijk er weleens vanaf. Een reden is dat ik al een paar keer heb gehad dat ik na wat glazen alcohol (wijn) een soort black-out heb gekregen. Ook heb ik dan absoluut geen rem meer, ik blijf maar doordrinken. Wie heeft hier ook ervaringen mee? Wie heeft er verder nog tips om goed af te kunnen kicken van dit medicijn?

----------


## debora57

Hallo,

Miin man wordt behandeld voor de ziekte van kahler, een bloedziekte. hij heeft een heel zwaar jaar gehad en heeft 3x op de intensive care gelegen. nu moet hij revalideren in net verpleeghuis. omdat hij altijd al depressief was heeft hij al 2 jaar seroxat 40mg(2 tabletten van 20mg per dag). omdat dit niet meer helpt moet hij overgaan op efexor en hopelijk gaat dat beter helpen. nu moet hij afbouwen naar elke dag 1 tablet. maar hij voelt zich zo slecht, heeft paniekaanvallen en is net een zombie. verder wil hij alleen maar slapen. aanstaande maandag moet hij starten met efexor vd psychiater en heeft dan ongeveer 2 wken afgebouwd. wie heeft hier ervaring mee?
groetjes,
francine

----------


## Moos68

Hallo Francine,
Ik heb baat bij Juvel 5 slaap, dat is een homeopatisch middel met aminozuren. Lees het maar op de site van Huvel 5. Misschien een tip waar je man ook baat bij heeft? Het kan in iedergeval geen kwaad dit samen met de seroxat te gebruiken. Bouw de seroxat absoluut erg langzaam af. Ik heb dat gedaan door 8 weken lang 1/4 tablet MINDER te nemen. Pas als je man zich weer een beetje stabiel voelt, verder afbouwen, weer een kwart minder dus. Dan gaat het echt goed. Echt niet te snel afbouwen om je zo ellendug te voelen is niet nodig!! Sterkte ermee!
Moos

----------


## Indra1

Ik heb hele slechte ervaringen met het 'onder begeleiding afbouwen'. Jaren geleden heb ik seroxat gebruikt (= nu paroxetine) en ik kreeg van de psychiater een afbouwschema van slechts twee weken! Ik ben daar erg beroerd van geweest.

Weer vele jaren daarna moest ik helaas weer aan de paroxetine. Dat is inmiddels weer zo'n 3 jaar geleden en ik ben inmiddels weer aan het afbouwen. De eerste stap, van 30 naar 20mg heb ik twee weken over gedaan, daarna ben ik naar 10mg overgegaan, en dat is nu 5 dagen geleden. Tot op heden gaat het goed. Behalve de hoofdpijn en de wat griepachtige verschijnselen verloopt het afbouwen boven verwachting. Ik voel me namelijk weer veel helderder in mijn hoofd en het is net alsof ik een verloren stuk van mijzelf heb terug gevonden.

De laatste stap, van 10mg naar niks, daar wacht ik nog even mee. En daar wil ik ook uiterst voorzichtig en geduldig mee omgaan, omdat ik uit ervaring weet dat de laatste loodjes het zwaarst zijn hierin.

Tegelijkertijd probeer ik mijn conditie op pijl te houden door veel te sporten en bovendien slik ik dagelijks visolie, en probeer niet al te veel suikers te eten.

Het is dus weer een heel avontuur, dat afbouwen. 

Zijn er nog mensen met tips die het afbouwen vergemakkelijken?

Groet, Indra

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Indra, 

Je kan de laatste stap ook verkleinen, van 10 mg naar niets is misschien wat groot? Je kan proberen om een poosje een halve van 10mg te nemen, dan een kwart en dan om de dag, om de 2 dagen, om de 4 dagen, 1x in de week... en dan niets?
Lukt dat niet, omdat het een capsule vorm is.. kunr je ook proberen om eerst een poos om de dag te nemen en zo verder af te bouwen. 

Succes! 
petra

----------


## Indra1

Dank je wel Petra, lijkt me een goed advies, want ik wil hierin gewoon zorgvuldig te werk gaan.
10mg in één keer lijkt mij ook teveel. Voorlopig blijf ik trouwens nog even op de 10mg, want ik zit nog maar met 6 dagen op 10mg. Vannacht erg gezweet en gisteren wat hoofdpijn gehad, maar tot nu gaat het heel goed. Hopelijk blijft dat zo.

----------


## karin.b

Dag Allemaal,

Ik lees hier met verbijstering en superveel herkenning jullie verhalen over Seroxat.

Ik slik nu inmiddels al 13 (!!!) jaar Seroxat. Ik kreeg het tegen mijn depressie en na enkele maanden sloeg het aan. Helaas kreeg ik 10 jaar later weer depressieve gevoelens en mijn huisarts schreef me 1 tablet extra voor. Ik slik nu dus 40mg per dag. Ik merk de laatste tijd dat ik alleen nog maar moe ben en alsware als een zombie door het leven ga. Alles is als een waas, alsof ik er niet 'bij' ben. Volgens mij heet dit ook depersonalisatie. 
Ben altijd moe moe en nog eens moe, niet meer blij en ik kan overdag zó in slaap vallen, terwijl ik snachts geen oog dichtdoe! Vreselijk!

Maar nu wil ik stoppen. Ik ben een week bezig om een halve tablet minder te nemen, maar ben nu helemaal in een 'vlakke' sombere toestand. Zie nu helemaal het nut van het leven niet meer, ik weet niet meer hoe ik hier allemaal mee om moet gaan!

Is er hulp?

----------


## Moos68

Beste Karin,

Als eerste... bouw niet te snel af! Slik voorlopig 1 3/4 tablet en als je je dan wat stabiel voel, ga dan pas naar een halve. Dat gaat veel beter, een halve in 1 keer is al vaak te veel. En... zoek hulp! Door de medicijnen ben je niet zoals je zou moeten zijn, jouw persoonlijkheid is ws anders en probeer je dus niet te laten leiden door de gevoelens die je nu hebt! Je moet hier even doorheen maar hou moed... je komt er door! Heel veel sterkte in alles!

----------


## karin.b

Dank je wel Moos, voor dit steuntje in de rug. Het helpt me wel een beetje door te ervaren dat ik niet de enige ben met deze klachten.

Ik ga inderdaad gewoon doorzetten omdat ik zo graag mezelf weer wil 'voelen' zeg maar. Ik zal deze site nog regelmatig opzoeken, vooral om weer even de ervaringen van anderen te lezen.

Groetjes

----------


## mandyjessie

> Dag Allemaal,
> 
> Ik lees hier met verbijstering en superveel herkenning jullie verhalen over Seroxat.
> 
> Ik slik nu inmiddels al 13 (!!!) jaar Seroxat. Ik kreeg het tegen mijn depressie en na enkele maanden sloeg het aan. Helaas kreeg ik 10 jaar later weer depressieve gevoelens en mijn huisarts schreef me 1 tablet extra voor. Ik slik nu dus 40mg per dag. Ik merk de laatste tijd dat ik alleen nog maar moe ben en alsware als een zombie door het leven ga. Alles is als een waas, alsof ik er niet 'bij' ben. Volgens mij heet dit ook depersonalisatie. 
> Ben altijd moe moe en nog eens moe, niet meer blij en ik kan overdag zó in slaap vallen, terwijl ik snachts geen oog dichtdoe! Vreselijk!
> 
> Maar nu wil ik stoppen. Ik ben een week bezig om een halve tablet minder te nemen, maar ben nu helemaal in een 'vlakke' sombere toestand. Zie nu helemaal het nut van het leven niet meer, ik weet niet meer hoe ik hier allemaal mee om moet gaan!
> 
> Is er hulp?


hoi hoi
een depressie komt ergens vandaag
ben je weleens met iemand gaan praten
ga sporten
vitamines slikken 
een idee accup..
gr mandy

----------

